# Anyone Familiar With A Citizen 3510 Chronograph?



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Could someone tell me about the Citizen 3510 chronograph, WR100? A good friend is interested in this watch and frankly all I have are old Seiko, Citizen and three Omega automatics. Could this watch possibly have a 15 jewel movement? It has been worn minimally and just received a new power cell. It has the original band. All functions are presently working. What would this watch be worth? Is it a quality Citizen timepiece? When was this model introduced to the marketplace?

Thanks, ahead of time for any information that would answer my questions.

seiko-follower


----------

